# i hate the weather!!!!



## maiho (Feb 26, 2004)

It's almost march and it's raining like crazy in southern california. I'm sad because i just bought a whole bunch of skirts and halter tops and i cant wait to wear it. Ive been stuck wearing sweaters still. Where is spring???


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2004)

OH man, we are in Huntington and it POURED all night. In fact, I thought it was GOD saying, "OK, wtf. WHy did you release such a movie about my son?"


----------



## Tinydancer (Feb 26, 2004)

*Rained all day yesterday here in West Palm Beach but the sun is out today. I really want to see that movie but it seems really upsetting so I don't know if I will.....yet. * Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OH man, we are in Huntington and it POURED all night. In fact, I thought it was GOD saying, "OK, wtf. WHy did you release such a movie about my son?"


----------



## alittleweirdo (Feb 28, 2004)

My SO and I were so excited that it was raining! but then I guess we're weird




I think it rains more in socal at the end of Feb. and March. Dec. and Jan. usually seem sunnier... I think we get winter late here! I was in SF from 98-02 though, so being back here is still a bit of a shock. and hopefully by next winter I'll be in Portland--where it rains all winter!


----------



## GR8FISCH (Feb 28, 2004)

after living in CA for 16 years the weather here in houston is like pms on steroids...are there that many women here affecting the patterns??? ha - ha....do recall 1985 winter-1986 spring was real wet in san diego &amp; 1995 houston had a hard freeze til about feb. 96. now it's raining on &amp; off 4-6 days a week, 70's to 30's...talk about weird...go out to feed the geese in the morning, turn up the fireplace at night &amp; keep extra layers in the car, on the bed, on the recliner...one day shorts, next day thermals...who knew...


----------

